# Whats the WORST band name you can come up with?



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 25, 2014)

like..Slits The Wrists, emo band from Alaska


----------



## flexkill (Jan 25, 2014)

"Husky Bald Ass Chaps" from Bumfield Wyoming.


----------



## Rastamoneq (Jan 25, 2014)

Aborted Hitler Cock  Check it out on YouTube.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 25, 2014)

butthole surfers! Oh wait that already exists.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jan 25, 2014)

Fist full of rectum.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 25, 2014)

Five Finger Death punch 

Though the movie it comes from is awesome.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 25, 2014)

Chicken Titties.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 25, 2014)

I remember back when I was in my first band, we were throwing around random ideas for band names, and one of them was Ass-Jammin Clown Party, and that always stuck with me as one of the most epically awful band names out there you could use.


----------



## necronile (Jan 25, 2014)

Anal Kunt(with a C of course )


----------



## asher (Jan 25, 2014)

Dead Slut Gut .....


crap. This isn't the "awesome" names thread.

(also I think someone on here has claimed it?)


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Jan 25, 2014)

Any verb-the-noun band name.


----------



## larry (Jan 25, 2014)

when I first met the cats I used to play in a band with, they called themselves 'Losing Bloom'.  


...yeah


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 25, 2014)

Two of my best friends in high school ditched our band to join a band called 'Unrequited Ecstasy.' I still think that's an incredibly stupid band name. I make fun of them for it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jan 25, 2014)

Philly D and the Slap Funk All-Stars

and, let's face it...Kannibal Kow.


----------



## jeremyb (Jan 25, 2014)

Buddy of mine and me started a band called "The Gonad Manifest"


----------



## Kullerbytta (Jan 25, 2014)

Not the worst... But I got 'Strange Swollen Origin' from a band name generator the other day. 
'Sad Casket Tragedy' was also another one. Really depressing


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 25, 2014)

asher said:


> Dead Slut Gut .....
> 
> 
> crap. This isn't the "awesome" names thread.
> ...


Josh Pelican


----------



## Necris (Jan 25, 2014)

Destiny Potato
We Butter The Bread With Butter


----------



## Insightibanez (Jan 25, 2014)

Holocaust banshee
Mr. Hooch and the 420s
Extincted hate


----------



## Cynic (Jan 25, 2014)

mandroid echostar


----------



## will_shred (Jan 25, 2014)

"remember these lies" a local death core act, given I think that every death core band in rochester sucks ass. These guys are particularly bad.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 25, 2014)

When my old high school band wen through a name and lineup change, we almost ended up being called "Sprawling Faith." Now I'm typically an easy going dude and I don't often put my foot down, but I stomped the ever-loving shit out of that idea as fast as I possibly could.  That name still makes me cringe just thinking about it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2014)

A bunch of good ideas here.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2014)

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Any verb-the-noun band name.



How about "Name the Band"? Worst name ever? Or MOST EPICALLY AWESOME name ever?!!


----------



## Necris (Jan 25, 2014)

Dick Delicious And The Tasty Testicles
Satans Almighty Penis


----------



## fwd0120 (Jan 25, 2014)

Cheese-grater undies.


----------



## Choop (Jan 25, 2014)

Anal Fantasies

Edit: Fictional! ^ afaik


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2014)

Necris said:


> Dick Delicious And The Tasty Testicles
> Satans Almighty Penis



Actually I like Delicious and Tasty Testicles for my punk band (that doesn't exist). But we'll go by DATT, and then leak what it really stands for. We're gonna be HUGE!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 25, 2014)

necronile said:


> Anal Kunt(with a C of course )



I've seen this band live


----------



## Force (Jan 25, 2014)

metal_sam14 said:


> Fist full of rectum.



Could be worse, how about Rectum Full Of Fist...................


Or The Justin Bieber Experience.............


----------



## larry (Jan 25, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Actually I like Delicious and Tasty Testicles for my punk band (that doesn't exist). But we'll go by DATT, and then leak what it really stands for. We're gonna be HUGE!



I might get horribly flamed for this and/or even be viewed as a total racist which; I most definitely am not. but I find the social pressures regarding music among the black youth of my day are quite silly. so I'm putting this out there with hopes that others would get the humor behind it. 

so I was joking around with a co-worker about forming a band with myself, bill dickens, ronald bruner jr, tosin (cuz someone has to be awesome at guitar), and a rotating lineup of any vocalists who happen to be interested. ideally they'd run the gambit of styles from rappers, singers, screamers, spoken word poets, Dadaism artists, anything really. then maybe stick with the one who consistently gels with us, while allowing other guest collaborations. the idea is to take all of our musical strengths and go crazy. the only condition is that the songs would have to be fun for all of us.

we would call ourselves, 'T.R.O.N.' which would stand for the rise of negrodamus. our first album would be entitled 'it's ok for black people to like metal'.

not exactly an 'awful' band name. it's actually pretty awesome and the project itself sounds like a lot of fun.

haven't done anything mod-worthy, but this might put me on their radar. I apologize in advance to anyone whom the context does not justify the concept and is thusly offended --my bad.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 25, 2014)

Between The Buried And Me

Seriously? A major grammatical error in the name of your ....ing band?


If they were local gov't workers:


----------



## Aztec (Jan 25, 2014)

Brand New


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 25, 2014)

Penis Propeller


----------



## larry (Jan 25, 2014)

Cabinet said:


> Penis Propeller








or


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 25, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Between The Buried And Me
> 
> Seriously? A major grammatical error in the name of your ....ing band?



To be fair, they took their name from a phrase in the lyrics of a song from the most metal-as-f_u_ck band ever... Counting Crows.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 25, 2014)

Is Between the Buried and Me grammatically wrong? The pronoun is the object of the preposition Between and should be in the objective "me" form, not the subjective "I" form.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 25, 2014)

Necris said:


> Destiny Potato
> We Butter The Bread With Butter



Let's not be hasty here...



Also, Between the Buried and Me is grammatically correct  think about it as if you were to take "the Buried and" away from the name. "Between I" wouldn't be a correct prepositional phrase, but "Between Me" would be.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 25, 2014)

Big Black C***


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Jan 25, 2014)

Meat Shits .... 




I remember this bands demo tape been advertised in the Wild Rags Fanzine aeons ago (anyone remember that publication ?) !!!.


----------



## thatguyupthere (Jan 25, 2014)

The Crooked Pete...

or Infant Annihilator


----------



## Necris (Jan 25, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Actually I like Delicious and Tasty Testicles for my punk band (that doesn't exist). But we'll go by DATT, and then leak what it really stands for. We're gonna be HUGE!




Don't get too excited, every name I've posted so far is a real band.


----------



## vilk (Jan 25, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Between The Buried And Me
> 
> Seriously? A major grammatical error in the name of your ....ing band?



Some other guy already beat me to it, but I just want to reiterate to make you feel bad because you've probably been spreading heinous lie based on your lack of English language knowledge for years.

The grammatical rules of English are based on Latin, and I is used in the nominative case (otherwise known as the subject, and sometimes used for the predicate nominative (answering the phone: "It is I.")) . Nouns appearing within a prepositional phrase are in the ablative case, which is 'me'. We don't talk about cases much in English because they basically only affect pronouns, but they do exist to some extent, and when you're using any sort of preposition (in, on, around, near, _between_)you need to be writing 'me', not 'I'.


Also, as far as the worst band name I'm pretty sure Destiny Potato has got it covered. And any band that uses a number in place of a letter.


----------



## JustMac (Jan 25, 2014)

Clitoris Allsorts


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 25, 2014)

Vaginal Discharge Smoothie


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 25, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> Vaginal Discharge Smoothie


----------



## KJGaruda (Jan 25, 2014)

The Quiggliatta Manifesto

Existential Bootysnake


----------



## skeels (Jan 25, 2014)

I think to find the worst band name ever, you have to start a thread that is titled something along these lines> "Help name my band!"


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 25, 2014)

^fact. 

Some of the funniest/worst band names I've seen came from a "name my band" thread

Barney Rubble and the C_u_nt Stubble

Uncle Daddy and the Family Secret

Sweet Alabama Liquid Snake


----------



## s2k9k (Jan 26, 2014)

Nickelback


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 26, 2014)

s2k9k said:


> Nickelback



Well played. "Worst band" name. I see what you did there!


----------



## heregoesnothing (Jan 26, 2014)

swinging testicles


----------



## Discoqueen (Jan 26, 2014)

Me and my friends used to muse over joke band names...

Noun the Verb
Fetal Tragedy
Just Joshin' (for my friend Josh's solo project)
March of the Heidlbergenses



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 26, 2014)

I always thought the name Hacktivist was pretty bad


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 26, 2014)

Hashtag


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 26, 2014)

Limp bizkit


----------



## Svava (Jan 26, 2014)

Jar of Poop


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 26, 2014)

Here are some I can think of:
 
"Gurl Gamerz"
"Djentlemans Club"
"SatanzWingz"


----------



## MFB (Jan 26, 2014)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Here are some I can think of:
> 
> "Gurl Gamerz"
> "Djentlemans Club"
> "SatanzWingz"



Are those legitimate bands or ones you just made up? Because so far all the ones in here are legit.


----------



## Cabinet (Jan 27, 2014)

Poop Tickler


----------



## no_dice (Jan 27, 2014)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Uncle Daddy and the Family Secret



That one never ceases to make me laugh.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Jan 27, 2014)

Escape the Fate Or Possibly Only Move Slightly To The Left So The Fate Doesn't Crash His Fatemobile And Ruin His No-Claims Discount.

or alternatively

Asking Alexandria Whether He Left The Toilet Seat Up Yet Again.

ur pick sso


----------



## jbab (Jan 27, 2014)

Bellybutton Lint


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 27, 2014)

MFB said:


> Are those legitimate bands or ones you just made up? Because so far all the ones in here are legit.



Not true. I started this thread with a fake one. Its whatever


----------



## sage (Jan 27, 2014)

Worst one I ever saw: Strip A'Dick'Shun - for reals. They were a cover band that played a bar in Dawson Creek and regaled us with their only original song, "The Dirty Black Shit You Find Under Your Nails." It became an ironic treeplanter anthem.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 27, 2014)

thatguyupthere said:


> or Infant Exciter



FTFY.


----------



## MFB (Jan 27, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Not true. I started this thread with a fake one. Its whatever



Oh, most of what I've seen has been people posting real bands + the way I saw the OP phrased, I assumed they were a legit band from Alaska. But OK then.


----------



## jimturmoy (Jan 28, 2014)

Crunchy Vagina Sweat Cheese


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 28, 2014)

Ambergris and Flies


----------



## Underworld (Jan 28, 2014)

I F_u_cked a Wolf... having a stupid name not being enough, they needed shitty live playing too


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 1, 2014)

This jackoff that hangs out with my friends is in a band called Social Slaves.  

Best one I've heard so far was the band I was in when I was 17, Where's the Beef? For some reason we had 3 guitarists and no bassist (can't hear them anyway ) and we were kinda like Jobforacowboy but we played hilarious audio clips during our songs. Because....teenagers.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 2, 2014)

peas and queues


----------



## sage (Feb 2, 2014)

There's also the one that I plan to use for my comedy band. Which will never happen because I refuse to mix music and comedy. But if I did, it would be a pop-punk band and it would be called...

Liquor Wrecked Him

Debut album would be called Heinous Anus, which would also make a really bad band name.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Feb 2, 2014)

blood on the dance floor

LOLZ

but seriously. i had a band back in the day who couldnt agree on a name, so i named us "Jimmy Chonga and the Asshole Bandits". my name is jimbo by the way. they were most displeased


----------



## Curt (Feb 2, 2014)

"Habitual Reality" It was suggested to me by an old friend when he heard I was starting a band and told him I didn't have a name. Seems like he took a couple words out of the dictionary and threw them together.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 2, 2014)

for a while I kicked around the idea of starting a side band called "Like Us On Facebook", and their debut album would have been called "...And Follow Us On Twitter".


----------



## asher (Feb 2, 2014)

Curt said:


> "Habitual Reality" It was suggested to me by an old friend when he heard I was starting a band and told him I didn't have a name. Seems like he took a couple words out of the dictionary and threw them together.



I actually like that - but as an album name or Meshuggah song.


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 2, 2014)

Ass Sniffers

A Handful of Pubes

Dirty Sharts

Dead Old People

The Booty Brigade

Breathing the Fumes of Ass

Obey My Ass

Aretha Franklin and the Scientific Method

The Pee Pee Touchers

Chocolate Mussolini


----------



## works0fheart (Feb 2, 2014)

Rings of Saturn


----------



## Pedantic (Feb 2, 2014)

Less than three (an Ian watkins tribute band)


----------



## Carvinkook (Feb 2, 2014)

Colon Crayons..


----------



## marshallH (Feb 3, 2014)

poopyalligator said:


> butthole surfers! Oh wait that already exists.



They are an awesome band tbh


----------



## marshallH (Feb 3, 2014)

The swingin udders are an awesome Seattle punk band, and the famous punk band the germs (one of my favorite bands of all time) was originally going to be called "Sophistif*ck and the Revlon Spam Queens"


----------



## marshallH (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh yeah and speaking of original band names, how can we forget that blue oyster cult used to be called "soft white underbelly"

Who looks at that and says "Hmm...Yeah! I like that."


----------



## Tommy Deaks (Feb 3, 2014)

There was a band I remember from my teens called Arse Full of Chips


----------



## col (Feb 3, 2014)

vilk said:


> And any band that uses a number in place of a letter.



Stam1na (they make some pretty good music though. And damn weird videos )

Propably nsfw


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Feb 3, 2014)

Falling From Yesterday
Horizon Choker

one time my band played last at a poorly-advertised, poorly-attended venue for a crowd of less than ten, most of whom were members of other bands and my wife. I introduced us as the name of the venue, "hello, we are Hess Recreation Center." nobody except me thought it was funny, but I thought it was damn hilarious and it still tickles me pink. I might just use it someday.


----------



## thebunfather (Feb 3, 2014)

sage said:


> There's also the one that I plan to use for my comedy band. Which will never happen because I refuse to mix music and comedy. But if I did, it would be a pop-punk band and it would be called...
> 
> Liquor Wrecked Him
> 
> Debut album would be called Heinous Anus, which would also make a really bad band name.



I've always wanted to do a bluegrass project called Heinous Anus and the Baker Boys. There will be banjos...


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Feb 3, 2014)

My friend and I were singing random stuff on skype to annoy my sister and she named us the 'Giraffes in Labor'.


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 4, 2014)

Rainbow Butt Monkeys. Not that Finger Eleven is much better...


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Feb 4, 2014)

For gross out factor:

Bowel Movement 
Megafart
Noxious Queef 
Nocturnal Emission


For just plain old boring and lame: 

Necronomicon 
Axe Grinder 
Paradigm Shift
Atlas Shrugged


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Feb 4, 2014)

Pubic Discharge
Anal Poker
Olean
Green Day
Dying Baby Elephants
Avicii
and 
The Howler Monkeys


----------



## -42- (Feb 4, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> for a while I kicked around the idea of starting a side band called "Like Us On Facebook", and their debut album would have been called "...And Follow Us On Twitter".


Stealing this.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 7, 2014)

I had a 2 piece experimental noise band called DAMNGIRLNACH0ES, sometimes we'd go by HOYCHICAIGNACIO. Our music consisted of a few toms and cymbals, us banging on and shattering beer bottles, using power tools and an old radio, along with a crazy vocal processor. All while running around and screaming. 

IMO I think "Uncle Daddy and the Family Secret" is winning.


----------



## Necris (Feb 7, 2014)

Steel Wool Condoms was one my friend wanted to use for a grind band.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 8, 2014)

Necris said:


> Steel Wool Condoms was one my friend wanted to use for a grind band.


 
For a grind band? How fitting!


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Feb 8, 2014)

I always thought 'poison phallus' would be a typically bad death metal band name. Also anything with 'foetus' 'rectal' 'discharge' 'sepsis' or 'hitler'.


----------



## pondman (Feb 8, 2014)

The Electric Tent Pegs . 

Stupid Bugger and the Idiots.


Ashamed to say I played in both


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 8, 2014)

Hollow Cost


----------



## straightshreddd (Feb 8, 2014)

When I was 14, I wanted to start an emocore/poppunk band called "Suicide on a Sunday". Very glad my friend talked me out of it. haha

Same year, we started a project called "Together We Burn". haha

When I was 15, we had a grind/deathcore project called "Jesus Touched Me". Our theme was Jesus sexually touching people. My buddy was sick with photoshop and we actually had some awesome logos.

The first serious band I was in was called "Blood of the Innocent".

Not a band name, but I used to be really serious into rapping when I was 10. I initially referred to myself as "Lil' Blade" because my lyrics primarily consisted of ridiculous violence and murder. But, my cousin, whom also rapped and whom I looked up to, told me that rap names with "Lil'" in them were gay. So, he created the name "T-Status" for me. I rolled with name for a long while. haha

There was band in my town called "The Whitest Polar Bear" and they were as terrible as the name is.

A buddy of mine had a project called "Raping Bambi" once.


----------



## Black43 (Feb 9, 2014)

My art teacher's son plays in a local band called "Pube on a Chip".


----------



## patata (Feb 11, 2014)

Anything that tries to be extremly hardcore/meaningful/brutal/angry

Some of the local bands
Cumalot
In Dying Days
Necrogasm

Others I've seen
When knives go skywards(ex Josh Travis,awesome band)
Alesana

Also some lame song names
Whole Danza I-III albums.


I Bet Heaven Looks Alot Like Talladega
God Ain't Got No Use for No 180lb Bag of Sugar
Big Pun's Not Dead Because I Just Saw Him at Krispy Kreme
Crunchy Black did me in at Midnight Madness

i mean...


----------



## jimturmoy (Feb 11, 2014)

The Anal Warts
The Yeast Infections
[Name of singer][Name of guitarist 1][Name of guitarist 2][Name of bassist][Name of drummer]'s band


----------



## anunnaki (Feb 11, 2014)

I came up with a bunch of awful band names one time and wrote them down on my phone:

Moves Like Saville
Stop He's Already Dead
Black Cabbage
MetroGnome
Otter Chaos
Three Legged Pony
Monkey Knife Fight
Dancing In Traffic


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 11, 2014)

anunnaki said:


> I came up with a bunch of awful band names one time and wrote them down on my phone:
> 
> Moves Like Saville
> Stop He's Already Dead
> ...


Metrognome is genius. 
Otto Chaos sounds like it could be a pretty sweet name for a psychedelic rock/electronica band.


----------



## Aescyr (Feb 11, 2014)

A friend of mine had a track by 'Petrol Powered Goon Bag Holocaust' on his computer. 

It was hilariously distasteful.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Feb 12, 2014)

I was in a band in high school where the rest of the guys suddenly decided our name was 'Slam Dance Etiquette'. We (unsurprisingly) didn't last long, though I was kicked out of the band without notice after a few months, so fvck it.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 12, 2014)

Off the top of my head, I have always thought these were awful names:

Damageplan
Hatebreed
Adrenaline Mob
Cancer (there are 4 bands with this name apparently)
Powerwolf
Twilightning (WUT)


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Feb 12, 2014)

Our bassist suggested we call our band "Jesus Christ" (we're like doom metal).

Nothing against Christianity whatsoever but think about how bad it would be to name your band that? lol


----------



## karjim (Feb 12, 2014)

Sodom ....I mean wtf for french speakers.

Periphery Tesseract Volumes Monuments Co sinus Tangent Squares Roots of Pi, Pythagoras, Rings of Z, Vectorial Space, and other funny maths for Djent Kids Bands ...I don't get it, does the school miss them? 'Cause I can help I teach maths in high school


----------



## ilyti (Feb 12, 2014)

karjim said:


> Periphery Tesseract Volumes Monuments Co sinus Tangent Squares Roots of Pi, Pythagoras, Rings of Z, Vectorial Space, and other funny maths for Djent Kids Bands ...I don't get it, does the school miss them? 'Cause I can help I teach maths in high school


You just summed up all the math I learned in high school, which I then promptly forgot once the test was over.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 12, 2014)

ilyti said:


> Off the top of my head, I have always thought these were awful names:
> 
> Damageplan
> Hatebreed
> ...



What horrible irony!!! I stumbled across this post WHILE listening to Damageplan...


----------



## pink freud (Feb 12, 2014)

Hepatitis Guaranteed.

You would never get hired at any place with food.


----------



## rectifryer (Feb 13, 2014)

What happened to dead slut gut ....?


----------



## Luafcm (Feb 13, 2014)

Metallico


----------



## Xaios (Feb 13, 2014)

Placenta Breakfast


----------



## sunken0887 (Feb 13, 2014)

i remember this one local band called Spatula, horrible name

and im ashamed to admit when i was a teenage i named my band Autumns Door, what was i thinking!


----------



## sunken0887 (Feb 13, 2014)

oh and how could i forget the band name Metallien


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 16, 2014)

I always thought that bands named after Euclidean geometry sounded corny
Volumes
Circles
Textures

Someone on here once put Percentages 
Logarithms
Exponential Growths
Infinite Geometric Sequences
Radicans
Negative i
Circumferences


----------



## blaaargh (Feb 17, 2014)

Me and my roomates actually have some homemade posters covered with joke band names. A few of the bestworst are:
Grindergrind
Lobotomy Bob and the Slobknob Hobgoblins
As Tonight Becomes Forever, We Become The Ocean
Ass Frogs
Monkey Fist Mad!
Kids in a Van
Ricky Beats His Wife
Joe Sixpack and the Obama Death Panels
Deformity Toilet


----------



## isispelican (Feb 17, 2014)

clogged nostril


----------



## Xaios (Feb 17, 2014)

Cabinet said:


> I always thought that bands named after Euclidean geometry sounded corny
> Volumes
> Circles
> Textures
> ...



There's nothing really mathematical about the name Textures, but I get where you're coming from. Don't forget:

- Structures
- Substructure
- Uneven Structure


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Feb 17, 2014)

Cabinet said:


> I always thought that bands named after Euclidean geometry sounded corny
> Volumes
> Circles
> Textures
> ...



Vectors and matrices actually sound like trendy djent band names  I wouldn't be surprised if there were bands with similar names. 

Might call my band "Euler's theorem"


----------



## sunbasket (Feb 17, 2014)

Prog band names:

Finishing Infinity
Nightmare Cinema

A band name I might actually use:
The Clit Commanders


----------



## DeathChord (Feb 17, 2014)

Blind Horse


----------



## Choop (Feb 18, 2014)

Fetal Pressure


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 18, 2014)

David Shankle and Friends


----------



## Orgalmer (Feb 19, 2014)

I played in this band once called Scent of Winter.

Can anyone on here tell me exactly what the scent of winter, um, smells like? Anyone?

Seriously. I want to know.


----------



## Dekay82 (Feb 19, 2014)

Nickleback


----------



## Ajb667 (Feb 20, 2014)

Any band that has the name of the founding member in it  

"The John Smith Project" or whatever.
I ....ing hate those.


----------



## silent suicide (Feb 20, 2014)

Orgalmer said:


> I played in this band once called Scent of Winter.
> 
> Can anyone on here tell me exactly what the scent of winter, um, smells like? Anyone?
> 
> Seriously. I want to know.



We have the smell of spring in Sweden, it's when all the snow melts and the dogpoop and snus covers the streets.


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 20, 2014)

When we were trying to come up with a name for our online band

Electric Death Chickens

Boy Band Destroyers

Don't Fear the Slutty Spankings

Stranger than Prepackaged Crack Dealers

The Tim Lambesis Wife Experience

Actually, I kind of think we should have gone with that last one.


----------



## ElCid (Feb 21, 2014)

Wolfpickle

Splattering bloodfart

hairy squint


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Feb 21, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> The Tim Lambesis Wife Experience


Damn.


----------



## AndrewFTMfan (Feb 21, 2014)

The Japanese Cherry Blossom Body Lotion Experience


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Feb 21, 2014)

Surviving Abortion


----------



## Necris (Feb 21, 2014)

Screaming Afterbirth
Gagging on Rectal Prolapse

One of those is real.


----------



## Cabinet (Feb 22, 2014)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> Vectors and matrices actually sound like trendy djent band names  I wouldn't be surprised if there were bands with similar names.
> 
> Might call my band "Euler's theorem"



Euler's Identity

"EEEE

TO THE PI

I

PLUS ONE

EQUALS ZERO

AAAAHHH"


----------



## facepalm66 (Feb 23, 2014)

MetallicA1


----------



## narad (Feb 23, 2014)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> Vectors and matrices actually sound like trendy djent band names  I wouldn't be surprised if there were bands with similar names.
> 
> Might call my band "Euler's theorem"



This. I feel like you should be somewhat familiar with the concept your band name expresses. If it's just a noun (Carcass), abstract concept (Periphery), or turn of phrase (Led Zeppelin) -- immediately familiar, no risk. If it's some mathematical or computer science concept, it annoys me if you don't know it. If you come out with some band called "Finite State Automata", I want to be able to quiz you on regular languages, i.e., I should not know significantly more about your band name than you.

The other things are all the "The __ Code", "The __ Apparatus", "The __ Manuscript", etc. I don't know if prog metal is full of cryptologists or Dan Brown readers.

Even worse if it's mix-n'-match.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 23, 2014)

Loose Tooth

That sounds kinda good if you say it out loud, tho..


----------



## Fiction (Feb 23, 2014)

Me and a buddy were pretty keen to make a slam band called (originally) 'Granny Fister', but chose Sister Fister for rhyming purposes.


----------



## -42- (Feb 24, 2014)

Can we all just sit down and talk about how atrocious of a band name HELLYEAH is?


----------



## monkeysuncle (Feb 24, 2014)

The Jimmy Kimmel Experience


----------



## AxeHappy (Feb 25, 2014)

I've opened for a band called 'Miley Cyrus Got Fisted'

I'm fairly split on whether it was awesome or terrible.


----------

